# What wood looks good with copper?



## spnemo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a few copper pen kits (wallstreet II & Slimline).  Up till now, I have only used acrylics with copper.  I am wondering which woods make a good color match with copper.  Any suggestions?


----------



## monophoto (Sep 4, 2010)

I made a rosewood pen for my wife using a copper kit.


----------



## arioux (Sep 4, 2010)

Bubinga


----------



## Lenny (Sep 4, 2010)

Lace Redwood Burl maybe ...

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/S7cU94LHqjHMfvJb-vWP7w?feat=directlinkhttp://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/S7cU94LHqjHMfvJb


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 4, 2010)

I've made a couple with Black Walnut that turned out great. One was a Wall Street II. Wish I had taken pictures. :frown:
gordon k


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 4, 2010)

Darker or redder woods seem to look best with copper IMHO. Same with gold for that matter (unless you're using white which I think looks amazing with gold!)


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Sep 4, 2010)

Zebrawood looks really good with copper, angle cut especially.


----------



## fernhills (Sep 4, 2010)

Cherry wood


----------



## penmanship (Sep 4, 2010)

personal opinion.................Amboyna Burl would look sharp.  

Tim


----------



## JohnU (Sep 4, 2010)

I also think darker woods, but my favorite blank with copper are turkey feathers.


----------



## Whaler (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is my favorite of all the ones I have done.


----------



## joeatact (Sep 5, 2010)

I have used cedar with copper. Colors work together.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's one in Bloodwood....


----------



## rherrell (Sep 5, 2010)

Desert Ironwood.


----------



## soligen (Sep 5, 2010)

Tulip wood.

Maybe the list would have been shorter to as what doesn't go with copper lol


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 5, 2010)

lacewood


----------



## low_48 (Sep 5, 2010)

My favorite is honey locust. It almost takes on a monochromatic look. I have some that I could give you a good price on. Small dark streaks in some for a little contrast.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 6, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> JohnU said:
> 
> 
> > I also think darker woods, but my favorite blank with copper are turkey feathers.
> ...



No kidding. I've given up on trying to make them myself.


  *Don plucks another stuck feather from his ear


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 6, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> Yeah.. and I got tired of people throwing bits of stale bread in front of
> me everywhere I go. I mean .. why stale bread? I could choke on that stuff!



Charlie, I would stay away from Curtis for a little while. Far away....Out of range so to speak.


----------



## David Keller (Sep 6, 2010)

spnemo said:


> I have a few copper pen kits (wallstreet II & Slimline).  Up till now, I have only used acrylics with copper.  I am wondering which woods make a good color match with copper.  Any suggestions?



Nothing...  Seriously...  Nothing.


----------



## ToddMR (Sep 7, 2010)

Cocobolo goes well with that color kit too.  Also ebony, & clear stabilized buckeye burl if you get a piece with lots of dark areas which they normally have.  I know I have used other woods that went well, but like many others have said darker woods, and reddish woods seem to work very well.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 7, 2010)

David Keller said:


> spnemo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few copper pen kits (wallstreet II & Slimline).  Up till now, I have only used acrylics with copper.  I am wondering which woods make a good color match with copper.  Any suggestions?
> ...



I've used a few of the copper kits, not many, mostly the slimlines... haven't decided yet whether I like them or not...  I don't have any way to fit the real bullets to the pens and don't want to go to the expense of getting the equipment, so I use the nibs of the slimlines for my cartridge pens... they look okay and seem to be well accepted...  most of my cartridge pens I top with antler so that seems to fit well.

For me the hardest part of making pens is matching the woods to the kits... that almost takes me longer to do than the drilling, gluing, turning and assembly..:biggrin:


----------



## reddwil (Sep 7, 2010)

I made several Jr. Gent's in copper with deer antler and couple cocobolo, both worked very well and sold quickly. I have a few copper pens for my personal use. The plating doesn't hold up real well on the slim kits but I have had good luck with the Jr's. Quality counts!!


----------



## Muggsy1776 (Sep 7, 2010)

I used a bright green-  I believe it was a stabilized maple.  It looks like copper does after it gets the patina on it (a la Statue of Liberty).  I've made a couple of that combination and everyone likes it.


----------

